# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام موضوع متجدد سجل حضورك بعبارة أو حكمة أو بيت شعر باللغة الأنكليزية

## omarb1989

I have a great idea that aims to develop our descussion capability in this  section . let's talk only about english language. I'm waiting for your suggestions about this  :Smile:     لدي فكرة عظيمة تهدف إلى تطوير قدراتنا descussion في هذا القسم. دعونا نتحدث عن اللغة الإنجليزية فقط. أنا في انتظار اقتراحاتكم حول هذا

----------

